# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  What is the retail cost of...

## acredhead113

a progressive in plastic lenses with a antireflective coating applied?

----------


## Bezza

That would depend on a variety of factors for example the prescription required, the design/ brand of progressive lens, whether its standard cr39 or a higher index plastic material , the optician you choose to buy from etc etc

----------


## For-Life

between $0 and an infinite dollar range.

Like Bezza said, depends on many factors and a lot of factors have different values.  You hope that the value is highly positively correlated with price.

----------


## Framebender

Somewhere between all I can get and as little as you're willing to pay there's a progressive to be made!!

----------


## acredhead113

> Somewhere between all I can get and as little as you're willing to pay there's a progressive to be made!!


Come on be nice to this little old lady. If I wanted a sarcastic answer I would have called my optometrist but I chose you-PROFESSIONALS!

Here my RX from my optometrist. OD +.50 OS +.75 ADD +3.00. I have been using this type in my old pair but they do not focus as well as I want them to. I have been on my computer a lot lately doing my geneaology and my eyes are hurting from using this darn thing too much. My daughter suggested I try this special coating she has for her computer called antireflective coating. I use plastic lenses because they are lighter weight.

Now please what would I expect to pay from a professional?

----------


## Judy Canty

As professionals, we do not post prices, wholesale or retail on this forum.

----------


## For-Life

> Come on be nice to this little old lady. If I wanted a sarcastic answer I would have called my optometrist but I chose you-PROFESSIONALS!
> 
> Here my RX from my optometrist. OD +.50 OS +.75 ADD +3.00. I have been using this type in my old pair but they do not focus as well as I want them to. I have been on my computer a lot lately doing my geneaology and my eyes are hurting from using this darn thing too much. My daughter suggested I try this special coating she has for her computer called antireflective coating. I use plastic lenses because they are lighter weight.
> 
> Now please what would I expect to pay from a professional?


We are not answering this way to be rude though.  We are just trying to say that the answer is not actually there.

It is like going to a car forum and asking how much a car goes for.  It is just not a clear answer.

----------


## Framebender

I wasn't trying to be mean.  I just thought it was funny.  Kind of like asking how much should I expect to pay for a car.  If there is not much change in your Rx you might want to consider getting a pair of computer glasses.  There are several good computer lenses on the market and they should be less expensive than a progressive.  Get a good AR and you should be set.

Again, I apologize.

----------


## drk

Don't you think posting a range is OK?

----------


## Mikef

> Don't you think posting a range is OK?


NO!

People charge in different ways.  When you add everything up it could be the same a another store but some things are less and some more!

Plus Price in not always the most important issue!

----------


## For-Life

plus, there is a huge difference between Super No Line with RF99 and Varilux Ipseo with Alize

----------


## acredhead113

> I wasn't trying to be mean. I just thought it was funny. Kind of like asking how much should I expect to pay for a car. If there is not much change in your Rx you might want to consider getting a pair of computer glasses. There are several good computer lenses on the market and they should be less expensive than a progressive. Get a good AR and you should be set.
> 
> Again, I apologize.


Thank you for the apology! I thank you for your advice anyway.

I just thought it would be easier than calling around because they always tellyou you got to come to the office...gas is too expensive...I am on Social security.

----------


## QDO1

what might be a better question is: Whats the best budget lens in terms of quality of optics and vision?

----------


## rsandr

> NO!
> 
> People charge in different ways.  When you add everything up it could be the same a another store but some things are less and some more!
> 
> Plus Price in not always the most important issue!


So where is the problem with posting what I would charge?

----------


## acredhead113

> So where is the problem with posting what I would charge?


Yes that was my question. Why are they afraid to post what lenses cost?

Is it because they are too high and they do not want to shock us? I am shocked everytime I go to the grocery store, the gas station, etc. They all post their prices for everyone to see in everyplace they can. They want the business. Do lens companies not advertise? Is it unethical to advertise your product and the prices they charge?

Gas prices: you have posted prices about this occupation on this forum before but what is wrong with companies in your line of work posting prices for all to see? Maybe you do not want the competetion to know. Ummmm!

----------


## chip anderson

Acrehead:  It's because every other optician would have to explain why his fee was not the same as yours to every consumer who read the post.  It's more hassel than we need.

Chip

----------


## Aarlan

Make sure you are comparing more than just the cost of the lenses or you will be in a world of trouble if you have an issue with an adjustment, a defective lens, a replacement issue etc.   Many places will lure you in with the promise of low prices but then leave you stranded when you need help.  Shop for the best warrantee/replacement plan (some will offer up to 2 years...others only 60 days), the best qualified staff, the range of lens products and technologies they offer and the attitude of the staff towards you.  Then when all things are taken into consideration then consider the price.  I realize you are on Soc Sec, but the worst thing in the world is to try to save a few bucks and have the glasses only last a few weeks/months and then have to shell out a bunch more money to get another pair.  Might as well spend a bit more $ at the outset and make sure you will be taken care of.  A decent A/R may add $50-$100 more to the lens price, but  the orig lens price varies wildly from establishment to establishment.   Sorry I can't help you much more than generalities.


Best of luck

AA

----------


## Aarlan

> Gas prices: you have posted prices about this occupation on this forum before but what is wrong with companies in your line of work posting prices for all to see? Maybe you do not want the competetion to know. Ummmm!


I absolutely understand your confusion. When you purchase 89 Octane Gasoline from BP or Exxon, or Shell, you are essentially purchasing the same product so it is easy to compare apples to apples. Eyeglasses are significantly more difficult to price. Did you Know that there are literally HUNDREDS of different progressive (no line bifocal) designs each with a proprietary design? Did you know that there are dozens of name brand AntiReflective coating suppliers? some are significantly better, some are worse. The analogy some used earlier in the post is somewhat accurate when they said that your query is similar to asking how much an automobile would cost. Would you like a kia or a lexus? Some lenses and coatings, as with automobiles, are better designed than others. 
Find an Optician in your area that knows his/her stuff and have them explain the options. Beware of some of the discount places...Often they purchase from only one supplier/manufacturer to obtain a bulk discount, but then cannot provide a wide variety of options...they can only sell what they have access to. Not that that one lens option won't work, but you should have access to all of the options. 
AA

----------


## Jubilee

> So where is the problem with posting what I would charge?


One potential problem is our conversations on price could be misconstrued as us trying to control the market and thus be accused of price fixing.

Big leap..but why chance it?

Two, how do you regulate that you compare those apples to apples. Even if both offer follow up care, same materials, etc... there is still difference in those skills and abilities of the staff etc.

Cassandra

----------


## hcjilson

> So where is the problem with posting what I would charge?


If you feel that strongly, Optiboard has provided you with a private messaging device which can be used for that purpose. If acredhead wants to save time by asking pricing questions here, I think that barking up the wrong tree will waste enough of one's time to show that to be a fools errand.As if Ms Canty's post wasn't enough.

I'm on social security too! Only long enough to know that an individual couldn't live on that alone, hence, I still work! :)

----------


## rsandr

I would imagine that the retail prices of the same products from store to store should be similar.
With all the consumer questions in here I struggle to see a lot of harm in 'professionals' posting what -in their opinion- the retail price of a product should be.

If one charges much more for a product than the norm then maybe there is a call for justification.

Just my opinion, regardless of J Canty's post:)

----------


## hcjilson

I think Ms Canty was referring to posting guidelines in her post, which, if followed, would negate the need for justification. Consumer questions concerning pricing have no place on Optiboard. Let the marketplace take care of comparison shoppers. A little legwork never hurt the serious shopper. :):)

----------


## Aarlan

> I would imagine that the retail prices of the same products from store to store should be similar.
> With all the consumer questions in here I struggle to see a lot of harm in 'professionals' posting what -in their opinion- the retail price of a product should be.
> 
> If one charges much more for a product than the norm then maybe there is a call for justification.
> 
> Just my opinion, regardless of J Canty's post:)


The only justification one needs for the prices one charges is whether you stay in business doing it.  If you charge a lower margin you will be busier, but you will have to service more patients to do it.  If you can charge a higher price for your services you will probably do relatively well with the folks who want to be taken care of rather than shuffled through the mill.  If one place charges $100 for a lens, while another outlet charges $225 I don't see a problem with that if the second place can stay in business by providing good cust serv, warrantees, etc.  

A buddy of mine works in a posh upscale place in West Hartford where their average sale is $700-800.  They charge significantly more for a crizal alize poly varilux than their other competitors, but they have a wonderful staff, a great decor, and an impeccable reputation.  They do a wonderful business and people love them.  Why would they have to justify why they charge more when people are happy to spend the money to go there?

aa

----------


## QDO1

let me put retail pricing another way.  My favorite second hand record shop in London (Rays Jazz and Blues in Covent garden) was forced to re-locate because thier ground rent went from 7000 per month to nearly 70000 per month when the lease came to an end.  This was not a big store.  Lets say to make 7000 profit (just to to pay the rent) he has to sell 28000 in records, which equates to 4000 records a month, or 500 records a day (not a big shop remember)

But...  he has other expenses, wages etc.. does not take a rocket scientist to work out that sometimes, the price will have to be linked to the largest expense of the business.  Had the rent just doubled, probrably the record price would have to go up a third!

The old shop is a poncy coffee bar, and Rays jazz and Blues relocated into a book shop, and the prices are ok

Retail pricing in some necks of the woods is more to do with where you are, as opposed to what you are buying

----------


## rsandr

> Why would they have to justify why they charge more when people are happy to spend the money to go there?
> 
> aa


They would have to justify *why* they charge more *because* they charge more.

And if they can justify why they charge more then thats fine. And if they charge more but still give value for money because the service is so much better then thats great. Well done to them.

I have a lab with a 'factory shop' in the front. We charge less because you can hear machines screaming, our dog may bark at you, you may well get served by me covered in polish. Some might not like that but I can justify our charges!

Justifying what you charge needn't be considered dirty.

----------


## rsandr

> Retail pricing in some necks of the woods is more to do with where you are, as opposed to what you are buying


Yup, many folks would rather pay 20% for the product and 80% for the upkeep of the location they bought them from.
But if that makes them happy thats OK, retail therapy I suppose.

----------


## QDO1

One can also justify the price differentials also by observing that service, environment and attention to each patient is different.  Some practices offer a wonderfuly personalised service, in a calm and proffessional environment, they spend ages getting the fitting right, and do lots of extra things to the spectacles to ensure the customer is very satisfied with them.  Other practices are impersonal, push customers through like cattle, and offere a fairly un-enjoyable experience, and a minimum standard product


the first practice will have a huge investmemnt in staff, training, and sees less people, and thus its price might be higher than the second

----------


## rsandr

> Other practices are impersonal, push customers through like cattle, and offere a fairly un-enjoyable experience, and a minimum standard product


Code red**Specsaver flashback**

Stop it QD i'm trying to forget.

----------


## QDO1

> Code red**Specsaver flashback**
> 
> Stop it QD i'm trying to forget.


laughs.. seriously though, people forget, they are paying for both product and service. People are fixated on the product.  Often the service makes or breaks the whole process

----------


## spartus

> ...which equates to 4000 records a month, or 500 records a day...


Being open more than eight days a month would help, too.

----------


## acredhead113

> Acrehead: It's because every other optician would have to explain why his fee was not the same as yours to every consumer who read the post. It's more hassel than we need.
> 
> Thank you Chip. After reading all these posts I see I have opened up a can of worms. In my example about gasoline prices I have always wondered if you get the same quaility of gas that you pay for.
> 
> I did not realize their were so many different kinds of products on the market.
> 
> I do understand about business. If you are in a high rent district I can understand how prices may differ. Price, service, and quality is what makes our company different from the guy down the street.
> 
> Since I am on medicare it limits what I can afford to pay. Maybe I will just buy a pair for my computer like one person said on a earlier post. Seems like many of the products that are offered would create more competition that would allow the prices to come down but not necessarily so...Ummmm
> ...


:D

----------


## hcjilson

Since you already knew the answer to the pricing question BEFORE you started this thread,

"I do understand about business. If you are in a high rent district I can understand how prices may differ. Price, service, and quality is what makes our company different from the guy down the street."

...... what is it that you really want to know?

Your statement concerning computer glasses is a long way from progressives with an AR Coating- My curiosity is peaked!

----------


## QDO1

> Being open more than eight days a month would help, too.


lol - stuffed up the math - I was tierd then,, the point remins  - retail pricing has a lot to do with location and simple things like ground rent

----------


## acredhead113

> Since you already knew the answer to the pricing question BEFORE you started this thread,
> 
> "I do understand about business. If you are in a high rent district I can understand how prices may differ. Price, service, and quality is what makes our company different from the guy down the street."
> 
> ...... what is it that you really want to know?
> 
> Your statement concerning computer glasses is a long way from progressives with an AR Coating- My curiosity is peaked!


"...what is it I want to know"

Since many of you do not want the public to know your prices on the internet would someone send me a private e-mail message so I can get an idea how much I will spend for my original question. Thank you SIR!

----------


## High_Abbe

I have a few price categories for progressive lenses, , and then custom pricing for "out of the ordinary" lenses.  For AR I have two categories,

----------


## Judy Canty

*Optiboard is a public discussion forum. We are composed of eyecare professionals and the consuming public. In this regard, it is inappropriate to publish wholesale prices, or other propriatary information which might compromise the relationship between professionals and consumers. If you have questions of this nature, or information to provide, please use the Private Message system to ask the question or to diseminate the information. Posts containing pricing information deemed inappropriate, will be removed.*

----------


## High_Abbe

If you're talking to me then you need to re-read my post.  These prices aren't wholesale, they're retail, and if you think that those prices are secret then you're wrong.  I mean I could pick up the phone and call anybody and get the same information.

----------


## chip anderson

Damn, I wish I were getting High-Abbe's prices.

----------


## hcjilson

I believe she was talking to you! You should stop telling fellow members what they need to do and re-read the posting guidelines, a little more carefully than you apparently have. A cursory reading of the Judy's post should indicate the following. (in addition to wholesale pricing)  or other propriatary information which might compromise the relationship between professionals and consumers. If you have questions of this nature, or information to provide, please use the Private Message system to ask the question or to diseminate the information. Posts containing pricing information deemed inappropriate, will be removed.

I see nothing wrong with using the PM system to diseminate that information which is the reason  your post was edited.Because of recent events we are going to strictly enforce the posting guidelines until members get the message and start showing each other some common courtesy and common sense.
__________________

----------

